# [Trigger Warning] Has anyone on here got schizophrenia along with DP?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm simply curious, because I have spoken to a few members on here who have schizophrenia aswell and they have told me it developed years after DP.

This seems somewhat disturbing, but I am just curious and would like to know if there are any forum members here who suffer from both disorder?

Thanks


----------



## sonixs (Jan 15, 2013)

n


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it is quite scary, I didn't make the post to scare ppl but I was just really curious.

From what I've heard they had been suffering with DP for 8 years plus and they started hearing voices and experiencing hallucinations.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

The two are not correlated.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Prodromal schizophrenia usually starts as depression, emotional flatness, withdrawal, etc. So i think it'd be hard to distinguish DP and prodromal schizophrenia apart. However, I think a huge sign that would be related to schizophrenia would be spacing out with a completely blank mind as almost in a trance, or staring off into space without moving and these are not symptoms of DP. (At least this is what I have read because of my incessant fear of going mad).

This is scary though.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well from what I read schizophrenia is a withdrawll from reality, and is caused by a split in the self (soul)


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyways it was just scary to think that a few ppl I spoke to had DP first and then later they got schizophrenia


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

So they are suffering from both ....I couldn't think of anything more terrible could you imagine the combination


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

That's what I am saying. I dont think they were suffering from both I think they were suffering from prodromal schizophrenia which is like the beginning (first years of schizophrenia). The prodromal stage is before the actual hallucinations/ cut off from reality stuff starts happening. And, what i am saying is these people probably actually had prodromal schizophrenia and mistook it for DP because they look quite similar. But, prodromal schizophrenia usually has periods where ones mind goes completely blank as if in a trance state. Family members usually start noticing them staring off into space without moving. I don't have these symptoms do you?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> My therapist said that I can develop schizophrenia from my DP, so it is possible.


Fuck that is scary but I can see her logic. I mean if u don't sort of get back out there again then you do withdraw and become isolated.

What exactly did your therapist say about how it could develop into schitz?

Lol I will be out of here too if I ever experienced hearing voices and seeing shit


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Worst case scenario if we were to get schizophrenia at least there is treatment for that. There isn't even treatment for DP. (not really). Plus, it isn't a death sentence. A lot of people have schizophrenia that lead highly successful lives. Like this woman http://www.ted.com/talks/elyn_saks_seeing_mental_illness.html

I don't think we are going to get schizophrenia but just saying this to calm the mind.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Swansea said:


> That's what I am saying. I dont think they were suffering from both I think they were suffering from prodromal schizophrenia which is like the beginning (first years of schizophrenia). The prodromal stage is before the actual hallucinations/ cut off from reality stuff starts happening. And, what i am saying is these people probably actually had prodromal schizophrenia and mistook it for DP because they look quite similar. But, prodromal schizophrenia usually has periods where ones mind goes completely blank as if in a trance state. Family members usually start noticing them staring off into space without moving. I don't have these symptoms do you?


This dude had been suffering from DP for 10 years.... Could the predominal stage really last for that long? He claims he has both DP and schitz


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Vortimi,

I strongly suggest you find a new therapist, albeit, I am basing it off of that one sentience. Not only is that scientifically incorrect, it is a completely insensitive things to say. Who would take someone with an uncontrollable symptom, then proceed to tell them that that symptom will drive them insane. This just perpetuates the cycle.

Just to reiterate.. THE CRITERIA FOR DEVELOPING SCHIZOPHRENIA DOES NOT INCUDE OCD.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> She said that I will drive myself insane by my extreme existential OCD and if I don't stop, I will get schizophrenia from that.


Are u serious ?

Let's get some clarification on what OCD existential thinking is...I don't think I have personally questioned my existence much but have suffered OCD.....

What evidence does this therapist have that this could lead to schtizophrenia. If she means that you could go so far "inward" because of obsession that you could loose it?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Yes, that what she meant. My DP was an escape mechanism from reality, and if I would keep myself detached from it, I would develop schizophrenia to never deal with reality again. She have many schizophrenic patients, so I think she have some experience with this illness. It was not about OCD, it was about not being in the real world.


Yeah I think that's what schtizophrenia is....a giving up state and shutting the world out but by doing that u go crazy coz its not healthy I guess ?


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Schizophrenia is a brain disease that often shows up in neuroimaging. It is largely hereditarily with some suspected environmental factors. The latter generally being sickness as an infant or fetus. There is no evidence of self-inflicted schizophrenia, and I have certainly never hear the phrase, "You will think yourself schizophrenic."

I am not a therapist, but I have been to several and none of them have ever suggested this.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

If schizophrenia were hereditary, it would manifest much earlier in life. Schizophrenics usually develop the disorder between the ages of 20-25 and nothing indicates any malfunction in their brains.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I think anyone could develop it with a trauma history and if they are withdrawing into total isolation.


----------



## france (Aug 31, 2013)

Ruhtra said:


> If schizophrenia were hereditary, it would manifest much earlier in life. Schizophrenics usually develop the disorder between the ages of 20-25 and nothing indicates any malfunction in their brains.


La schizophrenie peux se manifester bcp plus tot que 20 - 25 ans , plutot vers 15 ans chez les hommes nottament . Apparement ca provient d'un probleme de maturation du cerveau et ca peux se detecter par irm par exemple


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

googleeyes said:


> Schizophrenia is a brain disease that often shows up in neuroimaging. It is largely hereditarily with some suspected environmental factors.


Neuroimaging scans can help detect neurotransmitters imbalances linked to schizophrenia, which are only a symptom. Just like depression is associated with low levels of dopamine and serotonin. But what causes them to decline ?

No one knows.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've never heard of anything like this. I know alot of ppl who suffer from anxiety an DP worry alot about developing schizophrenia an it's because DP is a symptom of alot of mental illnesses. It makes u feel like your losing touch with reality which is basically wat schizo is. A big mistake ppl make is when they develop DP/DR is googling for hrs because u learn what other ppl r experiencing an fearing so u attach to their thoughts an way of thinking. Example if u read someone is scared of developing schizo then I can pretty much guarantee u will strt stressing about u developing schizophrenia. In a state I high anxiety an confusion from DP u attach to any thought or fear. Even anxiety can cause slight hallucinations. I'd say if u strt hearing r seeing things on a regular basis the it's defiantly worth getting checked out. As far as anxiety ocd an DP causing schizo I highly doubt tht. How did tht guy ur talking about develop DP?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, talk about a truly unhelpful thread. Bad girl, MissJess, letting your imagination run wild is the last thing you should be doing.


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you missjess and vortimi for ruining my evening! :-(


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol I didn't post this to scare ppl I was genuinely just curious


----------



## infinite loop (Jun 4, 2013)

WHY DID I READ THIS THREAD?! I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

If there was any link between the two we would have heard about it by now. As it stands, I have never seen a thread where any one claims to have schizophrenia along side DPDR, so it is probably very rare that the two occur together. Secondly, there are people on here who have had DPDR for decades and it never progressed inton anything else, let alone schizophrenia.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

You can't 'think' yourself into being schizophrenic. If severe isolation and introversion caused it, anyone stuck on a deserted island due to unforeseen circumstances like a ship wreck would be prime candidates. We've all been sitting around worrying about this for months if not years, and we're still no closer to insanity than when we started, try as we may. The best we can do is think ourselves into thinking we've got schizophrenia, this thread being a great way to catalyse that. Good work


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

And I will admit. I was on a positive upward climb until I read this thread, having whole days of nearing normality, and reading this thread is indeed a set back at best.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I said to myself 'I should test myself because I feel way better and am getting to the crux of the issues underpinning my DP, so lets see if I can read about Schizophrenia without becoming anxious'.

Anxiety - 1

Me - 0


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


I started crying halfway through that video....what a strong woman!!


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had some of the symptoms, such as the hallucinations and I've had some flashbacks which are scary because you feel that you're in that part of time again. Then you would just snap out of them and wonder what the **** just happened. But, it can be helped. If you do have it that is.

Schizophrenia like any illness is due to an homeostatic imbalance, and can be considered on the far right on the bipolar-Schizo-affective disorder-schizophrenia spectrum.

I've found out that these have helped people with schizophrenia:

*Fasting & Detoxification:*

Do a detox fast a 3-day apple fast, only red/golden delicious apples, and fresh water, along with coffee enema's, this is all stated in 'Cure your acne in 3 days' but it works great for mental illness, many patients suffering from mental illness have bad skin according to one conventional website i was reading. Which laughingly went on to say this was also 'genetic'. This fast will help rid your body of the accumulated toxins affecting your brain, and kill a lot of Candida Yeast.

Recent studies have shown that Prozac {a popular antidepressant} has anti-fungal/candida properties, and inhibits its growth, this is due to Serotonin. Further, Sodium Valporate {used as a mood stabiliser} has been shown to stop the growth of harmful pathogenic microorganisms/worms in the gut. This is very interesting findings, as it supports that mental illness is due to problems in the gut or intestinal dysbiosis.

Drink Alkali water, add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda to every litre of purified water you drink, this will prevent disease and reduce the growth of Candida.

Look also into Gerson Therapy/Juicing, this has cured many diseases, not just cancer, it will cure mental illness. But start this after you have rid yourself of candida.

*Correcting Nutritional Deficiencies:*

Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega 3 supplements or Carlson's Brand 2-3g per day has been shown in scientific studies to reduce mental illness significantly. Strictly, the brands mentioned as they are pure pharmaceutical grade, and are used in clinical trials, plus the Carlson's Brand has added fat-soluble vitamins.
Google it to see the research with omega 3 and its remarkable effects on mental illness, yet more evidence that mental illness is due to nutritional deficiencies, which has been aggravated by Candida overgrowth/Intestinal Dysbiosis.

EM Power Plus + by TrueHope, has been shown to be very effective, look at the testimonies on mcmillans BiPolar website. Personally i have not used this, as my current nutrition programs works great.

A multivitamin/ mineral supplement in a bioavailable form, E.g . Higher Nature brand

SAMe - 400mg per day, this will boost your energy levels. And has been called the 'instant antidepressant', please have the histamine blood test done with the help of a mental-health orientated nutritionist, before taking this. If you are high-histamine {google it}, you will need to take methionine 1000-2000mg per day.

*Scientific Blood/Urine tests:*

The best way to pinpoint the exact imbalance, or imbalances, as mental illness is mot likely a myriad of conditions manifesting simultaneously, it is best to get blood tests to find out what the problem is:

Get blood tests, to test for:

Histamine {high histamine is the cause of many Schizophrenia type symptoms, highly recommend this test}

Pyroluria, http://www.kryptopyrrole.com/

Allergies, Allergies to certain foods can cause psychological problmes/mental instability, the most common offenders are Milk, Gluten, Egg, Wheat in that order, try eliminating each one for atleast 72hours and see how you feel.

Candida Comprehensive Stool test, or D-Mannitol Urine Test {best and most accurate, but hard to find a lab/scientist that does this, as its new}

Nutritional deficiencies/Nutritional profile

Adrenal exhaustion,

Homocysteine,

Thyroid disorders, including Wilson's Thyroid disorder, although this involves monitoring your body temperature immediately on waking, I think it should be above 97.5F, I am not sure, check this first/research.

Heavy metal toxicity, Ever heard some on say his as 'Mad as a Shoe Maker', well shoe makers used to use harmful chemicals like mercury, lead which made them go mad. Heavy metals are in civil water supplies, and even bottled water, as well as from metal pans/cookware, this can accumulate in the body and cause mental illness, or even Alzheimer's disease.

Your nutritionist can arrange these test through a local lab, or you could open the yellow pages, get phoning to local naturopaths/nutritionist and finding a local lab and/or their assistance...Biolab in London does this.

*The Cure for Mental illness was Found Decades Ago!!!*

Read Carl Pfeiffer's PhD book 'Nutrition and Mental Illness', he was a pioneer with orthomolecular medicine and cured many people of Schizophrenia, some say 5000 {Patrick Holford}.

The Brain Bio Centre in London continues his work, as does the one in Princeton US, although it is very expensive. And in my opinion you can recover and save the money if you read and search for the knowledge, although I know how difficult that can be.

Dr. Carl Pfieffer MD PhD cured bipolar disorder, schizophrenia, depression, OCD and many other mental illnesses, 30 years ago, he used mega doses of vitamins/mineral to cure the patient, he claimed Schizophrenics had a genetic predisposition to be dificient of niacin. And Bipolars/Schizophrenics were High Histamine, which can be reduced by taking Vitamin C 1000 - 2000mg as Magnesium Ascorbate and and L-Methionine amino acid supplement.

Exercise as much as you can! especially in the morning, 30mins per day minimum, or Yoga, swimming, meditation, do something relaxing.

Take Coenzyme Q10 30mg to boost energy levels, when you feel tired, also SAMe.

*Why does my Doctor/Psychiatrist not know this?*

Conventional medicine is crap at treating mental illness, alternative medicine has the answers. Just try it out first, regardless of what your Dr. will tell you. Just try it.

Psychiatrists make a lot of money from chronic life long mental illnesses, which they claim is genetic and incurable, which is a load of BS. Further drug companies make a lot of money from you; since most mental illness cannot be cured {according to the Doctors, since they are merely repeating what they learnt at med school} you have to stay on medication for a life-time {as maintenance}

Psychiatrists examine mental illness from various angles, although they are helpful, they do not address

Source(s):

CHECK THESE WEBSITE OUT:

http://www.foodforthebrain.org/content.a&#8230;
http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C447056.&#8230;
http://www.behealthy.org.uk/gaps.pdf

Highly Recommended Reading:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gut-Psychology-S&#8230;
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutrition-Mental&#8230;
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Medicine&#8230;
http://www.consumerhealth.org/articles/d&#8230;

Oh, and here is a video that supports schizophrenia is also a symptoms of smoking cannabis which can also cause DP / DR:

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/ID/1385846605/


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

OMG. I couldn't read most of this. There's no hope in trying to explain this.
DP/DR are SYMPTOMS -- feelings of unreality, and feeling as if your body is not yours. PERIOD.

DP/DR does not lead to schizophrenia.

DP/DR are dissociative disorders.

Schizophrenia has been proven for YEARS to be a medical condition. Look at any reliable source, which no one is.

You can't "think yourself schizoprhenic" anymore than you can think yourself "diabetic."

I don't know why I never feared schizophrenia or "going crazy." I always only though that I would disappear essentially -- in my worst DP episodes.

Poor diagnosis by a therapist -- go to anothr doctor.

Also, re: genetic propensity. Of course one can have a genetic propensity to something and yet not develop it for years later. Many mental illnesses manifest when someone is in adolescence when the brain goes through a final major change (such as it did first in infancy). Someone can have a gene for bipolar and not manifest itself until their 20s or later.

This "prodromal" schizophrenia business. No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.

There are also plenty of other medical illneses which have a genetic component -- Huntington's, early-onset breast cancer (age 20s/30s), early onsiet Alzheimer's (50 or younger) -- that show up ... well earlier or later in life.

There is so much misinformation here I am stunned.

Google scholar and PubMed are your friends. Please use them if you are going to Google yourselves banannas.

I have had DP/DR most of my life -- I'm 54, never got schizophrenia. My boyfriend in college whose mother was schizophrenic had a 50/50 chance of developing it, and he did, around age 20. But there are other factors -- with a set of twins -- if one develops schizophrenia the other also has something like a 50% chance -- not 100% -- of developing the disorder. This would indicate something different going on in utero as identical twins share identical genes.

I hate to say this at this point, but did anyone take biology in school? Did anyone study genetics at some level? I did and I graduated high school in 1976 ... yes, WAAAAAAAY back then.

Also, there are so many young people here now, getting bad info.

And yes, rec drugs can TRIGGER psychosis. They can trigger many mental illnesses. But they are not the cause.

ABUSE is not a cause. The old "cold schizophrenogenic mother" is NOT a cause.

Also, some children are BORN with schizoprhenia. YES BORN.

People, please read. REPUTABLE sources -- medical sources.

Or check out http://www.nami.org, etc.

There is no way to convnce people of this. I really give up.

One has to be older to understand a lot of things in life.

Please don't self-diagnose and drive yourself up the wall!

And please don't use the word "schizo" which is also not "split personality." There are many with schizophrenia who are HIGHLY functioning. And they wouldn't tell you they are, as when they reveal they are people seem to run for the hills. It is also not contagious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, I just looked at the post above. Treating mental illness is very costly. It is a complicated business, and individuals become severely incapacitated. There are also very poor services -- no hospital beds. Poor insurance coverage.

Seriously mentally ill people end up on the street, in jail, or dead.

If these various aternative supplements really worked -- and some can HELP -- someone would be making a fortune and no one would seek mental health treatment.

Sure the psychiatric profession is full of idiots. Yes, pharmaceuticals are way overe-priced -- FOR EVERYTHING. Yes, they are given out willy-nilly, but bottom line, they ar not forced down anyone's throat. Here in the US anyone over 18 can refuse any and all mental health treatment unless they are danger to others or themelves, and get a 72 hour hold, unless they are seriously out of control. And danger to self at this point is drinking a bottle of cleaning fluid, or slashing one's wrists, or jumping off a bridge, etc. Danger to others -- literally assault.

And you either believe in the scientific method of testing things or you don't. Hence one can agree to disagree with me.

A healthy lifestyle, exercise, whatever works can HELP, but there is no perfect specific treatment for mental illnes in a pill. The FDA aside from many other things seeks to study risk/side effects, etc. There is some control of what is in a medication. A basic standard. This is not true of alternative remedies or vitamin supplements, etc.

If there were a cure, someone would cash in on that and make a fortune.

I am pleased that so many Eastern methods, and holistic approaches have come into the picture over the years ... but there is NO CLEAR answer on any of this. And I can also speak from having cancer. There is some belief that it is a conspiracy that cancer research is leaving out women with breast cancer. Well, that is far from true. And men also get breast cancer. The cost for treatment however had bankrupt an individual.

I am very, very, very lucky. I could skip chemo. But chemotherapy (that is far better than even 20 years ago) costs a fortune. Those who choose "alternatives" ... well yes, for some reason cancer can go into remission. But for the vast majority it is a death sentence, or a very slow death, even 15 years.

I take the one medication that has been in use for decades that has helped many women prevent RECURRENCE. It has a track record. I'd rather go with that.

But it is anyone's choice how to treat any illness. I would never tell anyone the best way. I can only say get more than one opinion on anything major.

Been there, done that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Carl Curt Pfeiffer, was BORN in 1906 and worked until his death until 1988. This was before the major research done in the Genome Project and in the 1990s "Decade of the Brain." If you want current info, you must find an article dated this year. And it's already out of date. Some of this man's research was taken into consideration. Biochemistry and pharmacy.

My father was a thoracic surgeon, graduated Harvard 1933. He was astounded at the changes in HIS specialty that occurred over his lifetime. He saw how one theory would fall by the wayside and be replaced by another. He observed heart transplants which didn't even exist. He considered what he did in his career to be "barbaric." He was working with the tools/knowledge he had at the time.

And no one shoud be scared by this thread. It is simply not true.

SOME with schizophrenia and MANY other mental disorders may HAVE DP/DR symptoms. But many don't.

Don't scare yourselves. Please.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

EvilTam666 said:


> u morons really need to stop bringing up schizophrenia on this site


The word moron is unnecessary.

Not self-diagnosing is a better idea. Getting more than one opinion is a good idea. Not simply taking medicine a psychiatrist may prescribe. You can walk out of any doctor's office and fire the person.

I have made choices in the treatment of my cancer. I have wanted to go off of this medication that could prevent recurrence (by a certain %), yet it has lousy side-effects. My oncologist WANTS me on it. But he says, it is my choice. MY BODY, MY CHOICE.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Le Chat said:


> Carl Curt Pfeiffer, was BORN in 1906 and worked until his death until 1988. This was before the major research done in the Genome Project and in the 1990s "Decade of the Brain." If you want current info, you must find an article dated this year. And it's already out of date. Some of this man's research was taken into consideration. Biochemistry and pharmacy.
> 
> My father was a thoracic surgeon, graduated Harvard 1933. He was astounded at the changes in HIS specialty that occurred over his lifetime. He saw how one theory would fall by the wayside and be replaced by another. He observed heart transplants which didn't even exist. He considered what he did in his career to be "barbaric." He was working with the tools/knowledge he had at the time.
> 
> ...


Le chat .... How can I message u? There is no button to send u a message. Thnx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Maybe you should change your avatar. It triggers my ocd and shit.


LOL, I agree. Doesn't trigger anything in me though except frustration.

Obviously you wish to disturb people EvilTam. 666 is the old Biblical reference to Satan. And clowns are scary as Hell to begin with. Why be rude and silly on this site? Always astounds me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

missjess said:


> Le chat .... How can I message u? There is no button to send u a message. Thnx


MissJess,

I have closed off my messenger:

You can contact me at [email protected]

Make certain you ID yourself so you don't end up in spam.

Also you will receive an automated response.

You can also get a lot of questions answered by reading my website about my DP and my abuse, etc. (yes it's long) http://www.dreamchild.net

I haven't updated everything. I can't keep up with the email. Give me a very specific questions.

Best,

Le Chat


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## Erik197834 (Jul 5, 2013)

Missjess, stop this! First of all stop torturing yourself. Everything can be found on the internet. Second, think before you post a thread like this. Dp is rough enough, don't you think? Third, yes there are people with schizophrenia and dp. But there are also people with 9 fingers and dp. There is no hard correlation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

Susto said:


> I will stick with eckhart tolle when he says we are all schizophrenic to some degree


It is your prerogative to believe Tolle, but it is simply not true. This would be like saying we all have multiple sclerosis to some degree.

Simply false.

Schizophrenia has been proven over and over to be a medical disorder. There is no doubt. There has been a call to move schizophrenia, bipolar, and clinical depression into the realm of neurology. Psychiatrists would no longer treat such patients. The primary care physcian for such a patient would be his/her neurologist. One could still go to therapy, as any person with ANY issue can do.

People with any long-term chronic illness, or going through a crisis, etc. can use someone to vent to.

Also, Tolle has a heavy spiritual POV. He feels "enlightened." He mixes Zen Buddhism (which I try to practice some of) and all sorts of religions. He is an admirable man, but the applications of his theories are best suited to making individuals live a more peaceful/happy existence, not to cure a severe mental illness.

He apparently miraculously chose to transcend clinical depression. I have no clue what that means. It is true for him, and that's fine.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Susto said:


> Schizophrenia has not been proven to be a neurological disorder, that IMO will never happen, because schizophrenia is simply when someones ego is distorting reality to a great degree. While there is still ego there is still some degree of insanity


If anything struggling with depersonalization has shown me how important a healthy ego state is. I think not having an ego or having a poorly functioning ego is *not *healthy. I think you can still be 'spiritual' and work on living in the moment and being present while still maintaining an ego. I think the point should be to work on a healthier and more spiritual ego than eliminating the ego all together. I also believe that this is why some people go 'insane' on lsd or some other drug because there is a rapid disruption and disintegration of ego forces.. too much too fast. Please stop talking about how you need to get rid of your ego. My DP feels like a perpetual state of being dethroned from my healthy ego and personality. We need an ego to be able to function in this world. If you dont want to have an ego go live in a culture and society that supports that like up in Tibet or somewhere.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

You are saying that having an ego is synonymous with insanity which I think is false.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Swansea said:


> You are saying that having an ego is synonymous with insanity which I think is false.


It's the cause of all human suffering, so yeah, it actually is.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

attachment is the cause of human suffering. you can work on releasing your attachments without obliterating your ego completely. you can Love selflessly for example.

But i really do think having some ego structure are healthy.. like having an identity for example, a personality, things and peopel you enjoy spending time with, a community you believe in. All these things require an ego to make choices in who you want to spend time with what you want to do with your life.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Even yogis have some ego otherwise they would have transcended their body and this plane of existence. This is a really complicated conversation and i used to be really into eastern meditation and philosophy and I still believe in a lot of it but through the experience of DP I have come to realize how important a healthy ego state is.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

there have been a lot of people that have discussed how intense meditation for hours actually gave them dp.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

"Has anyone on here got schizophrenia along with DP?"

I think that's a no.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

googleeyes said:


> "Has anyone on here got schizophrenia along with DP?"
> 
> I think that's a no.


LOL. that conversation went off topic


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

googleeyes said:


> "Has anyone on here got schizophrenia along with DP?"
> 
> I think that's a no.


Yes, that would summarize it.

But one simple question. *What in the world would convince any of you who do not know/believe/understand that schizophrenia is a MEDICAL/NEUROLOGICAL disorder that involves changes in behavior, cognition, ability to function? Why is that so difficult to believe? Can you think about it, consider the possibility? What keeps anyone from believing something that has been known for several decades -- FOR CERTAIN. it may even be caused by a virus in utero for example. *

Lord have mercy, as I've said a million times. Interact ... for a long time with someone who has schizophrenia. Don't avoid a friend who has schizophrenia -- talk to him/her.

Here is a major support site for those with schizophrenia. They are real people. People who love and can be loved. Some are high functioning. Some are in the hospital, living on the street, living in halfway houses, living in jail, or dead.

http://www.schizophrenia.com/index.php

http://www.schizophrenia.com/family/sz.overview.htm

It is also very treatable in many people!

Please tell me why there is resisence to a MEDICAL FACT. This is like saying that epilepsy is not a neurological disorder. It used to be believed someone having a seizure was possessed by demons? Are we still that behind in acknowledging science?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Schitz is just a disintegration of the self to an extreme degree....doesn't have to be a medical cause there are so many causes


----------



## infinite loop (Jun 4, 2013)

missjess said:


> Schitz is just a disintegration of the self to an extreme degree....doesn't have to be a medical cause there are so many causes


Not to start anything, but that's not entirely true. Neurologists and neuropsychiatrists are still trying to determine whether or not it's an inborn/developmental error that causes it, which lends to the idea that it is a physical/neurological problem, and not just an "ego issue".


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

infinite loop said:


> Not to start anything, but that's not entirely true. Neurologists and neuropsychiatrists are still trying to determine whether or not it's an inborn/developmental error that causes it, which lends to the idea that it is a physical/neurological problem, and not just an "ego issue".


It can be both.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fearless said:


> She knows that, she just needs to believe it's possible to think yourself into schizo, so she can fear it LOL
> 
> Missjess check out my new blog post it may help you.


Lol that's not true I wasent saying to "think myself into it" I was just wondering.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a cousin who is schizophrenic whom I see regularly. Let me tell you, he is nothing like us. There is a huge difference between dp and schizophrenia. It's apples to oranges. His quality of life is far below any of ours and his sense of reality is completely skewed.

The biggest difference between him and us is:

It wasn't he who went to his family saying "he felt weird and was concerned". It was his family who went to him and asked "why are you saying such odd things". That distinction between the two is critical.

It's well established that dp is not progressive and does not show up in brain imaging. Schizophrenia does.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well at least I got it clarified .... I only asked a question and did not have intentions to scare ppl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

*MissJess, *

*there is no need to apologize. And I can't believe how people endlessly beat up on others here.*

GoogleEyes said:



> I have a cousin who is schizophrenic whom I see regularly. Let me tell you, he is nothing like us. There is a huge difference between dp and schizophrenia. It's apples to oranges. His quality of life is far below any of ours and his sense of reality is completely skewed.
> 
> The biggest difference between him and us is:
> 
> ...


AMEN. Some people here need to open their eyes and interact with seriously mentally ill individuals. You will be stunned at how seriously affected they are. How they often cannot dress or feed themselves (some are AFRAID of their clothing for the love of God!). Some are violent. Many have no clue what is going on. But when lucid they can recall they were sick.

I also have two cousins with schizoprhenia. One 18, the other 45. Both are in serious trouble. It is very difficult to get them help -- you cannot force help on an adult. I fear the younger cousin will commit suicide. He hears voices coming out of the TV telling him to cut himself, hang himself, or put his hand in the garbage disposal so he will bleed to death. His parents (who have 4 other normal children -- who fear their brother) are at wits end. They don't eat with knives, have removed all belts from the house, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats sad to hear Le Chat. Besides the poitn that DP does not lead to schitzophrenia. I thought schitzophrenia was mostly treatable at this point with various new anti-psychotics, No?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Le Chat said:


> *MissJess, *
> *there is no need to apologize. And I can't believe how people endlessly beat up on others here.*
> 
> GoogleEyes said:
> ...


Wow that sounds really horrible and sad!! Does he take medication? U know sometimes I think "schizophrenics" could be plagued by evil spirits. Has he looked into exorcism and entity removals? No harm in trying!

Jessica


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I think there actually would be a high number of people on here that have schizophrenia along with DP. 1 in 100 people suffer with schizophrenia, thats f*cking high. That doesn't mean there is any correlation at all, but judging by the number of members on this forum (over 1300), there are bound to be a bunch that suffer with both disorders unfortunately .

Still, I repeat, that doesn't mean there is any correlation. People with schizophrenia also wear t-shirts, if you wear a t-shirt does that mean you have schizophrenia (still, all amount of rationality doesn't take away the goddam fear).


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Irina Paravienna said:


> why this post doesn't have trigger warning?


Trigger warning for what? I think trigger warnings r stupid


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it's very possible that long term dp cud lead u into schizophrenia....imagine being cut off from urself, people and the world for years and u isolate and can't connect anymore and u get in ur own inner world more and more

I almost had a break down a few months ago like a complete fuking break down


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

bill said:


> The reason why it doesn't have a trigger warning is because its a old post and the trigger warning system just came in to effect 3-4 weeks ago.





missjess said:


> Trigger warning for what? I think trigger warnings r stupid


http://i.imgur.com/yzyo6Hx.jpg


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeh I know but I just think it sounds stupid tho anyways lets not get off topic


----------



## Ovidiu (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello guys. I am a psychologist and I have done some research in the last years regarding this topic. My conclusion is that for some people, the following explanations may help:

- we are not talking about depersonalization, but of a new ability to witness the mind (observing self). Mindfulness is a reflection of this new ability.

- seeing voices / hearing voices - these are the thoughts that belong to the subpersonalities / identities that form the self identitiy (the stories we have in our mind). When witnessing (as any other skill) is "activated", it is natural to "see" your thoughts. Humanity is evolving, this is a new trait that is developing in the human race.

- check the "post-autonomous ego development" researches, google these words

- there is nothing wrong with you, except that people around do not have this witnessing ability developed...

- the phenomenon of "staring off into space" is a fact that is known as absorption (or spontaneous samadhi in mystical literature). I have helped some people get over it, but training their attention and accepting the deep connection with the surroundings as natural. No meds, just exercise (some people I advised were diagnosed with partial epilepsy, lacking the evidence)

- depersonalization.. think of it rather of old ego dying, and a new and more real (free) ego being born, and a self that is observing this wonderful world of ideas

- some kids are being born with this ability, and the lack of education for integrating this ability makes them look weird or sick (especially the "staring into something" part). This absorption is their natural way of knowing (prajna, in sanskrit).

Good luck!

O.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

bill said:


> One alien on here got a ear bashing for displaying Trigger Warning on his profile picture, he had to change it, now that's what I call stupid.


I reported that. The TOS of this board is to not post sexually explicit avatars, pictures. It was obvious what that avatar was about. The reason is

1. this is a mental health support forum -- grow up

2. there have been individuals here who have been sexually abused -- they do not find that amusing.

Blame it on the old lady, who by the way has had DP/DR since childhood, is now 55 and has never developed schizoprhenia. It does not work that way. I do not, nor will I ever have schizophrenia.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Irina Paravienna said:


> You should be banned from the site for fuck sake.


Why Bcoz I said something u couldn't handle? Get over urself

I'm allowed to say whatever I want and especially something about my personal experience!


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Welp, I *was* having a good day...


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Half the time people claim they are hearing or seeing things it's either:

A) at nigh, when our mind is the most likely to play tricks on us

B ) out of the corner of their eye, where the mind is also likely to play tricks on us.

and this site has been around for I think a decade and not a single person has come forth saying their DP/DR became schizophrenia.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Pyrite said:


> Half the time people claim they are hearing or seeing things it's either:
> 
> A) at nigh, when our mind is the most likely to play tricks on us
> 
> ...


U can say what u want....I've had dp for 7 years I know every thing there is to know about it. Anyone can have a psychotic breakdown and I know I almost did. This had nothing to do with dp...it was from isolating myself and my thoughts started to become strange and I didn't wana speak when I had too...was getting lost in my own inner world and I started believing some weird stuff.

I'm not trying to scare anyone ! And I'm not trying to connect the 2 together but I am telling u my experience and I know what I experienced was kinda scary and different to just dp....what I'm saying is that if u do isolate and develop the risks for falling into psychosis then it's possible. Plus dp u are already stuck in ur head so they wud be more vulnerable then say a normal person who doesn't have dp who isolates that's just my opinion


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't worry, your statement of DP developing into psychosis won't be taken seriously by anyone who is capable of finding the best info on this site such as Fearless's blog.

Gotta say though, you'd make a great horror movie writer with your imagination. I'm sure those views have already scared the shit out of some new people here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

DP doesn't cause schizophrenia, but schizophrenics can also have DP, it's as simple as that. Schizophrenics can also have flu, doesn't mean those with flu should fear schizophrenia.

Chances are they were already genetically predestined to a psychotic episode and DP happened en route.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

DP is also a defence mechanism, you are probably less likely to develop any mental illness while DP'd than anyone else, as your emotions are virtually untouchable. Why would your brain activate a psychological defence mechanism that makes you more susceptable to psychological damage?

Utter bullshit and completely out of order posting this on a site where people are already suffering like hell and scared out of their wits about something worse being wrong with them. People come here for help not hindrance.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I think you may have some form of psychotic depression, to be quite honest. Your symptoms seem to be in line with it, in the very least.


I don't have any of that now! This was a few months back ...it certainly was not depression


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Corinthian said:


> DP is also a defence mechanism, you are probably less likely to develop any mental illness while DP'd than anyone else, as your emotions are virtually untouchable. Why would your brain activate a psychological defence mechanism that makes you more susceptable to psychological damage?
> 
> Utter bullshit and completely out of order posting this on a site where people are already suffering like hell and scared out of their wits about something worse being wrong with them. People come here for help not hindrance.


Dp keeps u trapped in ur head it can drive anyone insane and more inward


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

missjess said:


> Dp keeps u trapped in ur head it can drive anyone insane and more inward


But it doesn't though, where are you getting this information? It can keep you trapped in a cycle until you learn how to break it but it is non progressive, this not only well documented but stands to reason as I said earlier your brain is in defensive mode so you are less likely to suffer psychological damage than anyone else, although it doesn't feel that way to sufferers.

It is well documented that it does not progress to anything else and in all my years I have never heard of anyone who has gone insane and you seem to be the only person on the planet who claims to.. DP is fear, how can you both fear insanity and be insane? To be in fear of insane actions would mean that you would know your actions were wrong, which would mean that you would have no reason to be acting insane. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Not schizophrenia but similar - I had prodromal psychosis from the time I was about 13 until age 21, when it progressed into psychotic breaks. I first got DP in the middle of the prodrome, I was 16. I don't think there is a relation, beyond the fact they are both indicators of poor mental health. I think they developed separately.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

blackmars said:


> Not schizophrenia but similar - I had prodromal psychosis from the time I was about 13 until age 21, when it progressed into psychotic breaks. I first got DP in the middle of the prodrome, I was 16. I don't think there is a relation, beyond the fact they are both indicators of poor mental health. I think they developed separately.


Yep that's what was happening to me


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Corinthian said:


> DP is also a defence mechanism, you are probably less likely to develop any mental illness while DP'd than anyone else, as your emotions are virtually untouchable. Why would your brain activate a psychological defence mechanism that makes you more susceptable to psychological damage?


As I've said, repeatedly, DP/DR are NOT schizoprhenia. As someone else said, it is POSSIBLE that one could have schizoprhenia and have DP/DR symptoms AS WELL, but (not knowing anyone here in person) IMHO I'd say no one "got schizoprhenia from having DPD." That doesn't makes sense.

But also, this statement above. DP/DR -- we really don't understand what it is. My theory is it is an extreme of anxiety, perhaps a broken defense mechanism, that is fight/flight gone to the extreme. DP/DR has protected me from NOTHING my entire life, and I experience all emotions from rage to sadness, to the occasional bit of joy -- very rare. Attraction, love, etc.

*DP/DR would not protect you from another mental illness unless someone has disovered otherwise, and I haven't heard about this or read about it -- not one of my doctors would say such a thing/or therapists, etc. *-- and again that's from being 55, knowing individuals with mental illness a good portion of my life, having met many DPers in person, research, coursework, advocacy, yada, yada, yada ... and see my website. If you HAVE another illness -- and I have GAD, and clinical depression -- these things did not COME from DP/DR but exist along side them. My diagnosis lifelong has been DPD first. And any of my doctors over the years, and research says, no mental disorder comes in a vacuum.

Seems to me the bulk of us here are anxious at minimum. And anxiety and depression seem to go hand in hand.

A few things we SEEM to know about psychiatric DP:
1. It seems to have come from chronic stress/abuse -- usually VERBAL abuse. But even this is not clearly determined.

But as I see it, if you are placed under constant stress as a child for YEARS, your anxiety is constant and perhaps you simply "blow a fuse" for lack of a better explanation.
NO ONE really understands DP/DR fully.

2. It is CLEARLY associated with panic attacks. Individuals who suffer panic attacks often get DP/DR at some point in the attack, BUT NOT EVERY person. When the panic attack passes, so does the DP/DR. Also, individuals with Borderline Personality Disorder are observed to have DP/DR. Why, I do not know.

But honestly. Unless someone reports otherwise here or shows me some documentaion -- no one here with DP/DR is going to get schizoprhenia.
(And whether this is prodromal or not, I would think it would be even a rare prodromal symptom for schizoprhenia -- if it were, doctors would have a greater knowledge of DP/DR to begin with. They don't seem to see it much at all.)


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I think you may have some form of psychotic depression, to be quite honest. Your symptoms seem to be in line with it, in the very least.


This is again unfortunate. Can't diagnose anyone here over the internet. Psychotic depression is yet ANOTHER diagnosis. And no one here is describing it. I certainly have to believe Blackmars if she says she has had some psychotic breaks. But she would be an exception.

I know of one individual personally from this board years back. She had a psychotic depression at say 17. She heard voices, but knew she shouldn't be hearing voices. She was hospitalized for several months. A RESIDUAL symptom was DP/DR. And she was able to move on past all of it. She is fine now.

We have to stop diagnosing each other here. It is difficult enough to diagnose someone in the hospital or a doctor's office!


----------

